# Question about boating in Wild Riceriver



## ct4613 (May 22, 2011)

I've been in boats on lakes my whole life. Havent been in a boat on a river. Ever. Bought an older 17' bass Tracker last fall, got it all fixed up and ready to go river fishing this year. Its more of a john boat style with a slight vee in the hull. Thinking about going out on Sunday, but drove by the river today and its moving pretty quick. Any tips or tricks for safe river fishing, putting in or taking the boat out of the water. How to judge what current speed is to fast. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Always wear your vest. Go with someone who knows the river...


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm assuming you mean the ND Wild Rice River? If so, it's high and fast yet not as fast as it was. The main Red is faster now.

Getting into the WR may be tricky. The only access on the Red in Fargo open right now is the Convent Landing boat ramp in South East Fargo. That ramp is high yet and boots will be needed to launch as it is very muddy yet.

Then it's 12.5 river miles up river to the mouth of the Wild Rice to access it. Remember for every Linear Mile the River winds two miles, hence the added true travel distance to the mouth of the WR.

The Red is high, and fast, so be aware of that for the start.

Watch for wood on the move in the current. Take it easy, think ahead. Rivers are far different then a lake. Don't do it alone, take it easy. Current will always be working against you so think ahead and pay attention.

If your at all aprehensive...wait tell it settles down more, to be safe.


----------

